# Golf is not a sport?



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

That is what some of my friends say. I try to argue on what dedication, amount of training, precision, and mental strength it takes. But they just joke. How would you answer?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

True competitive golfers are as athletic, if not more so, than many athletes in other sports. Ex. Tiger vs. offensive lineman. Golfers have to be flexible and strong, both physically and mentally, to be competitive.

Golfers also work harder, practice more, and are under more psycological pressure than almost any other athlete. In golf, all the results are placed squarely on your shoulders, good or bad. Not so in most other sports; there's always someone else to blame. 

If the Detroit Pistons don't win a single game all year, each player will still fly home on their private jet to their 20 acre mansion, where their personal chef will be waiting to take their dinner requests. If a PGA golfer misses every cut, he goes home with nothing. That's a lot of added pressure.

'Real men play football/basketball/baseball.'  
Four out of six of the Varsity golfers on my high schools team last year played either basketball, skiing, or track. One of them, a sophomore, played on the varsity basketball team. One junior went to State for track. 

What about teamwork? When you play golf for YOUR team; well, that's even MORE added pressure to perform. Then, you're playing with 2 or 3 competitors who might be a lot better than you are or are trying to pysch you out. That more than makes up for the lack of physical contact.

To all you idiots out there who say golf isn't a sport  
IT IS!!!!!:cheeky4: 
/end of rant


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

No matter what people say golf is a sport and it is a very hard sport. The friedns that are telling you this must have never played the game. You should try to get them to. Anyway I find that golf is both mental and it is extreemly phisical because you need to have a lot of upper body strength and you need to have an extreem about of mussel control to hit the ball accualty in the direction and distance that you desire.
If they give you any more trouble challange them to a nice game.


----------



## JulieInQld (Apr 18, 2006)

Your friends, obviously haven't played very much, and haven't seen many pga, & lpga, players on the TV.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, golf is definitely a sport, one of the largest and most popular sports around in fact. 

But to a lot of people it is more than a sport, its a lifestylle.

I have found the only people who don't consider golf as a sport are the drunken hackers that 'play' once a year.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

definitely a sport - the problem is that the public image is really of fat, white rich guys riding on a cart around a course! Of course it's changing, but still... the amount of physical work that you get playing easily matches most other sports, hands down.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, the image of Golf is changing, unfortunately, very slowly.

Good point, white_tiger. The money is not guaranteed, HUGE pressure.


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

I used to be of this mindset....until I went out and tried it for myself. To anyone who says this I say ask them to go play 9 holes with you and see what they think. Personally, I found the experience very humbling..it's alot harder than it looks!!

I'm 6'1" tall and weigh 240lbs and I can hit a baseball alot farther and straighter than a tiny little golf ball. I know guys half my size that make me look pitiful on a golf course.

Golf is the great equalizer in the world of sports.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep, while golf may not be the most physically demanding sport around, people don't realise or respect that it takes so much control of your muscles and your mind.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

that's because people think it's easy - all they see is Tiger walking out and hitting the ball and whoosh! It's in the cup!

they don't see the hours of practice and mental/physical work that went into that ONE shot...

argh.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Golf is a true sport. One reason that many people don't think of it as they think of basketball or hockey is because its not as exciting and/or its not advertised as much as other sports. Hockey and Basketball teams spend billions of dollars on advertising and I'm sure golf only spends a few million dollars. Thats a huge difference in attraction.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

*Golf is not a sport*

Hello to all the members watching this thread, and to second the motion, I believe that golf is a kind of sports, and a sports for well-to-do people... am i right?


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

Golf is a sport not matter what anyone says becasue it is very hard sometimes I get more tired play golf then playing other sports because of all the walking and pulling mussels in my swings.


----------

